#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] Panic(4/22更新)

## 彌星-帆

這是喵的插畫草稿 畫的好認真這樣

這張也是喵第一張畫的很HIGH的 為什麼呢?

因為有資料參考XDD 東拿一點 西拿一點  拼拼湊湊起來就可以拼出一幅作品

更高興的是 把獸的一部分安插進去   剛好(大心

因為是八開大小 掃描機沒那麼威 所以用相機勉強拍了一下 
也因為是草稿 還有修改的餘地 請大家給我一些意見了

----------


## 翔太

原來老婆小喵之前畫的圖全圖是這樣阿~XD
有種華麗的感覺˙口˙+

最近迷上某華麗的卡通 (炸)

----------


## Ion_gt

好複雜的圖啊!!! @_@
太... 太華麗了!!!

好~好~好~~~!!!

恩　期待完成品的出現啊!!! ^w^

----------


## 凱爾

狼獸人畫的好美麗~~~~~~~~~=/////ˇ//////=~~~

不過少了一點狼的威嚴喔~~~~~~[這是我自己的評價

----------


## 里德-牙狼神

好華麗呀~
就連我自己也畫不出這樣的東西ˊˇˋ"

----------


## 彌星-帆

> 原來老婆小喵之前畫的圖全圖是這樣阿~XD
> 有種華麗的感覺˙口˙+
> 
> 最近迷上某華麗的卡通 (炸)


還不會很華麗拉 (汗
喵要把它弄得更細一點
迷上什麼卡通阿?

我看到小字嘍ˊˇˋ




> 好複雜的圖啊!!! @_@ 
> 太... 太華麗了!!! 
> 
> 好~好~好~~~!!! 
> 
> 恩　期待完成品的出現啊!!! ^w^


真的還不會很華麗阿(汗

完成品阿...喵也不知道什麼時候會完成




> 狼獸人畫的好美麗~~~~~~~~~=/////ˇ//////=~~~ 
> 
> 不過少了一點狼的威嚴喔~~~~~~[這是我自己的評價


謝謝提醒呢ˊˇˋ  不過我想表現的是 有點慌恐 不知所措的樣子 不知道有沒有達到




> 好華麗呀~ 
> 就連我自己也畫不出這樣的東西ˊˇˋ"


這是資料的問題(拍肩
只要有資料就可以了  :onion_28:

----------


## 彌星-帆

3/27 更新: 草稿階段完成

----------


## 彌星-帆

4/14 更新 上色進度 20% 
未完成線稿移除

----------


## 彌星-帆

4/22全部完成

抱歉一直推 (鞠躬)

----------


## 風

阿帆(喂)你進步好多0u0

不夠的話就分開掃描然後慢慢拼就好A_A(喂喂

用色好棒XDa 華麗的感覺很喔耶!!(這啥鬼

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

畫的很華麗而且色彩豐富

不過可以打點光
會更立體喔~

----------


## Balido

用色很華麗，不過我覺得不夠亮眼(被捏

----------


## 照

好水呀呀啊XDXD  
很漂亮喔~~!
背景好夢幻喔~~!  :onion_58:  
還用水彩畫吧??我現在還不太會用水彩
用水彩畫好用嗎??

----------


## 彌星-帆

> 阿帆(喂)你進步好多0u0
> 
> 不夠的話就分開掃描然後慢慢拼就好A_A(喂喂
> 
> 用色好棒XDa 華麗的感覺很喔耶!!(這啥鬼


阿豆  你好聰明阿 益 




> 畫的很華麗而且色彩豐富 
> 
> 不過可以打點光 
> 會更立體喔~


哦哦  所謂打點光是?



> 用色很華麗，不過我覺得不夠亮眼(被捏


我也這麼覺得(被打




> 好水呀呀啊XDXD 
> 很漂亮喔~~! 
> 背景好夢幻喔~~!  
> 還用水彩畫吧??我現在還不太會用水彩 
> 用水彩畫好用嗎??


這其實全部都是用廣顏 只是因為我調水沒調好XD 水都超多的

我也不太會用水彩阿ˊ皿ˋ

----------

